# Road Bike Question



## mattchuck2 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm buying a road bike to get in shape during these increasingly long summers.

Should I get a Fuji Newest 3.0 for around $490 from a reputable bike shop?

Or a SWEEET 2003 Felt S32 Triathalon bike ($600 used) from some guy I don't even know?

I know nothing about bikes (other than some stuff I read on the internet), and I'm just looking for a first road bike to get into the sport.  I do know enough to know that the Felt has superior components and the Fuji will probably be pretty bare bones.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2008)

Regardless of which one you go for, make sure it's the right size for you. Otherwise, you won't enjoy riding and may give it up before you start.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Right . . .

Which is why I was thinking of going with the one from the shop . . . Presumably they do that thing where they watch you ride and fit the bike specifically for you.  If I got the Triathalon Bike, I'd have to dick around with it myself until I got everything dialed in . . .


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jul 12, 2008)

Just my two cents, but if this is your first road bike and based on your explanation...I would stay clear of the tri bike...completely different ball game with the tri bike vs. standard road bike.  If you like the sport, you can alway pick up tri bike later.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah . . .

I kind of figured that . . . 

But it is such a sweet deal and has such sweet components . . .


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2008)

I've got a better idea. Buy a mountain bike (sorry, roadies...). :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've got a better idea. Buy a mountain bike (sorry, roadies...). :razz:



I am with ya on this one...... I just don't get the whole road riding thing. It seems like too much work and not enough fun.


----------



## marcski (Jul 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am with ya on this one...... I just don't get the whole road riding thing. It seems like too much work and not enough fun.



Lots of fun aspects to road riding.  Here are just 3.  

1)  Speed.  In excess of 40 mph + (and I'm a wuss...)

2)  Makes you a better mtn biker.  Gets you in better shape for the climbs and makes it much easier to just keep spinning over things on the big rig.

3) It's cool to cover so much ground....and of course can be beautiful scenery depending on where you ride.

And I agree with the above that the tri is probably not ideal. If you're just getting into road riding, its not necessarily the best fit for your needs.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am with ya on this one...... I just don't get the whole road riding thing. It seems like too much work and not enough fun.



*[post="277161"]Here's[/post]* my feeling on it. It's my impression that there are many more parallels to skiing on the MTB than there is with road riding so, for me, MTB was obvious choice for finding a summer activity that compliments skiing. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah . . . I think I might have more fun with MTB, but there's not many trails around here, and I don't really want to load up my car, drive 20-40 minutes, only to bike around for a while, then get back in my car and drive home.

I'd rather just take the bike right out my front door, bike 2 miles to the Mohawk-Hudson Bike path, and let it rip.  Also, if I'm feeling really nutty, I might even commute on the thing.  There's showers at work, it's only 12 miles and a lot of it is on that bike path.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> *[post="277161"]Here's[/post]* my feeling on it. It's my impression that there are many more parallels to skiing on the MTB than there is with road riding so, for me, MTB was obvious choice for finding a summer activity that compliments skiing. Sorry for the hijack.



One dimensional.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Quiver!
Get a Road bike = Front Side Carver
A Mountain Bike(preferably FS) = Big Mountain Fattie, Attack the logs and rip through the down hills
A Single Speed(light weight Hard Tail) = Mid fat Prime for single track and day to day rippin!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha . . .

When I win the Mega Millions tomorrow, I'll totally follow your advice.


----------

